# Game 4: Sixers @ Heat (11/5/08 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 5th, 2008 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Joel Anthony
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

EB will be a tough cover, we are really gonna have to play like we did against the Kings to win this one. Igoudala is a good defender, so im not sure if this is the game Wade goes off in...but we need him to. Beasley will most likely put up some good numbers, and Marion needs to give us more. Chalmers must buckle down on Miller - whose a crafty player.

This will be a very tough game, but it is winnable - especially at home.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team will destroy us if we play D like we did in Charlotte and NY.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

As much as I think we are going to be tough at home, Philly has been very good. I've seen them play a couple times this year, Brand will be showcasing himself to Riley. Iggy is going to be killing us like J-Rich and Gerald. And Miller will be a tough cover for Chalmers since he's a bigger guard. You can bet on Sammy D getting 10+ boards. I'm not throwing the towel in on this, but the Sixers aren't a very good matchup for our squad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, they rebound and they're big and they become very quick when Lou Williams comes in. They're good at pretty much everything we struggle with.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

If we play defence ANYTHING like NY/CHA, the games over right there.

Hopefully Wade catches rhythm and gets hot enough to do a bit (a lot) of everything, Beasley scores a bunch and rebounds well, Marion does what he's supposed to do, Chalmers doesn't get beasted by Miller..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Heat coach Erik Spoelstra still doesn't know if his team's new masked man will be unleashed against Philadelphia on Wednesday.
> 
> Shawn Marion, who broke his nose during a 100-87 loss at Charlotte on Saturday, missed practice Monday to be fitted for a protective mask and was still waiting Tuesday to see if the mask fit properly.
> 
> ...


Hope he's able to play.

And from the same article, we just added a national game which is good news for those outside of South Florida


> The Heat's home game against the Portland Trail Blazers on Nov. 12 has been moved to 8 p.m. and will be covered by ESPN. The Utah at Washington game will no longer be televised by ESPN.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Banks is out tonight with a strained right groin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade off to a nice start.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Game is streaming on "the site"...you all know what to do!

Even the Heat broadcast tonight!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-2 Miami

Very nice start for the Heat and Wade. He's already got 7 pts 2asts 2rbs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone have a link? leaguepass aint workin


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This is the pace we need to be playing at. Haslem has been impressive at Center.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Thaddeus Young is good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the block on one end and the alley oop to Marion on the other. That was nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley's got to drive it on Dalembert and take it hard to the rim and not settle for that long 20 ft shot.

And that 3 that Chalmers missed is the shot he's gonna have to hit playing next to Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jace said:


> Anyone have a link? leaguepass aint workin


You don't have your Private Messaging enabled, or I would send you the link. I can't post it, but you might stumble across it if you look carefully...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this is the first game i get to watch and right now im not to confident on the team.

-so far i like the help defense.

-As feared, Wade is doing it all on the court. Imagine when he takes a break in the bench. its gonna get ugly for us.

-Just saw Chalmers make a steal, but we still suck at the PG position.

-Haslem at C...ouch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Young is now 5-5 for 12 pts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade on fire...daaamn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice ball movement and nice 3 by Diawara.

Weird lineup in the game right now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

did blount just get a rebound? holy ****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount with the STRONG rebound. Just thought i'd point that out cause I doubt it'll ever happen again :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Blount with the STRONG rebound. Just thought i'd point that out cause I doubt it'll happen ever again :laugh:


ok, so it wasnt just me who saw that...phew! i thought i was going insane---figment of my imagination and ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> did blount just get a rebound? holy ****!


I know i'm going out on a limb here but I think Blount is gonna get a 2nd rebound today


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The next Heat player to commit an inbounding violation deserves a $10,000 fine.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And on cue he strokes the J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-17 Miami after 1

Nice 1st quarter for Miami. If Young wasnt on fire then this lead would be much bigger. We got to keep this D up though.

Wade is playing very well so far which is good to see.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I know i'm going out on a limb here but I think Blount is gonna get a 2nd rebound today


can you imagine? Barack Obama is the Prez, and now Blount grabs 2 rebounds? its too much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by Diawara.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we are so undersized...uggh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blount gets his 2nd rebound. The streak is over!!! :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn is doing a very nice job running the offense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Blount is OWNING. Last 4 possessions: a deflection for a steal, a charge taken, an offensive rebound and putback, and foul drawn for free throws.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

our defense is the reason why were up. our guys are active on that end.:clap2:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Diawara!!! :worthy:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 33333

An offensive explosion for Diawara so far. 

35-21 Miami


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

and forgive me for saying this, but im shocked that we've managed to play well without leeching off Wade's arse. so far so good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive and kick out by Quinn to Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn has taken over!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice block by Blount.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Is it me or is Quinn looking alot quicker then before?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad call.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You know what's crazy, all the talk has been about starting Haslem or Beasley or Blount...maybe the question should have been starting Haslem or Marion. I would much rather a frontcourt of Haslem, Beasley, and Blount.

Haslem and Beasley cover for Blount's rebounding and Blount covers for their size. Marion can rot on the bench until a trade. It's not like he committed to us longterm or we committed to him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> Is it me or is Quinn looking alot quicker then before?


Hmm, yeah. It seems like he _is _quicker.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

42-25 Miami

We're looking like we did against the Kings. Good to see.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> You know what's crazy, all the talk has been about starting Haslem or Beasley or Blount...maybe the question should have been starting Haslem or Marion. I would much rather a frontcourt of Haslem, Beasley, and Blount.
> 
> Haslem and Beasley cover for Blount's rebounding and Blount covers for their size. Marion can rot on the bench until a trade. It's not like he committed to us longterm or we committed to him.


If Blount can give us this every night, then yeah.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> Is it me or is Quinn looking alot quicker then before?


He actually came into his own near the allstar break of last season when everyone stopped watching. He's not a legit starting point guard but I would put him on that Anthony Johnson level. He can run the show. Banks on the other hand...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

^Quinn seems alot more agile, and assertive as well. good signs.

Im loving the defense Miami is displaying. now comes the question of consistency?

Adam you crazy son of a *****---you wanted a running team? there you have it. Just remember whats sparking those runs.:wink:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another horrible call


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Despite the bull**** call, we're up 21! :rbanana:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

48-27 Miami 

Timeout Philly


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im so grateful for the effort out there. we cant let up!

And 1 Haslem!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade to Haslem AND1!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And1 by UD! That was sweet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Uddddddddddd


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> ^Quinn seems alot more agile, and assertive as well. good signs.
> 
> Im loving the defense Miami is displaying. now comes the question of consistency?
> 
> Adam you crazy son of a *****---you wanted a running team? there you have it. Just remember whats sparking those runs.:wink:


I liked Chalmers running that ball up the court and kicking it to Wade for a transition jumper with 20 secs on the clock 

But seriously, I'm only trying to see how we can maximize Matrix on this team. He's incredibly useless unless we run.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Does anyone have a link to a stream of this game? For some reason the NBA League Pass preview won't work for me anymore.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL I would pay money to see Tony Fiorentino take the Wonderlic Test. Just to see what he scores.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thaddeus Young is now 7-10 with 3 3's.

Looks like the athletic 3's are gonna kill us all year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley is cold as ice.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Thaddeus Young is now 7-10 with 3 3's.
> 
> Looks like the atletic 3's are gonna kill us all year.


Young is a beast. I wish we had him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers has awesome anticipation


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Chalmers is a ****ing thief!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers has 5 first half steals...wow...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Beasley is cold as ice.


The odd thing is that he is missing easy layups.

Chalmers is a candidate for a quadruple double at some point in his career. He's alot like Rajon Rondo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice runner by Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

59-38 Mimi at the half

Great half for Miami


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BigWill33176 said:


> Does anyone have a link to a stream of this game? For some reason the NBA League Pass preview won't work for me anymore.


It doesn't have your Private Messaging enabled, I have a good link that's a Heat broadcast.

Search around the forum and you might stumble upon something


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Massive first half - successful offense and shut down defense. We are bringing it.

Wade and Matrix are playing great, Chalmers is a ball hawk, bench play has been great...only negative is Beasley is cold from the floor. That was near perfect basketball.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

lotta ****ty calls


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> 59-38 Mimi at the half
> 
> Great half for Miami


The third quarter is our Achilles Heel typically


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> The odd thing is that he is missing easy layups.
> 
> Chalmers is a candidate for a quadruple double at some point in his career. He's alot like Rajon Rondo.


Except a good shooter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

True Adam...oh so true. I feel theyll bring it in to about a 12 point Heat lead, but should be enough for us to maintain.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> LOL I would pay money to see Tony Fiorentino take the Wonderlic Test. Just to see what he scores.


Lol. What do you think he would score? I see him as somewhere around a 22.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

In recent years whenever Heat teams were up with a huge lead at halftime, i'd be scared ****less. Usually we would end up losing the game or let the other team get too close. 

This new team? we'll find out soon enough. They need to keep up that defensive effort.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> The third quarter is our Achilles Heel typically


Hopefully we've built a big enough lead and continue to build on this lead.

Our D has been sick today. Miller, AI, Brand and Dalembert have combined for 4 pts at the half. Thats crazy.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're so young that there's absolutely no excuse for coming out slow in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> It doesn't have your Private Messaging enabled, I have a good link that's a Heat broadcast.
> 
> Search around the forum and you might stumble upon something




I've been looking, but so far no luck. Do you think you could shoot me an email? I'd really appreciate it. 

[email protected]


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Lol. What do you think he would score? I see him as somewhere around a 22.


:lol: This would make a good thread.

Chad Henne scored a 22. I'm gonna go with a 16 for Tony.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Lol. What do you think he would score? I see him as somewhere around a 22.


Honestly, I've known Tony since I was about 8 years old. I grew up going to his camps, which eventually became the Heat's camps, and then worked for him through college. He's got an enormous basketball mind, he's coached state title teams in New York and used to be a high school teacher. He was the only member of the Heat coaching staff that Riley kept when he came to Miami. I won't act like he's a good or average commentator, but he's got the basketball IQ.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

What really has me excited is that Miami didnt rely on Wade to do everything.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> Honestly, I've known Tony since I was about 8 years old. I grew up going to his camps, which eventually became the Heat's camps, and then worked for him through college. He's got an enormous basketball mind, he's coached state title teams in New York and used to be a high school teacher. He was the only member of the Heat coaching staff that Riley kept when he came to Miami. I won't act like he's a good or average commentator, but he's got the basketball IQ.


Just like Larry Brown's lack of loyalty or Riley's "sleezyness," Tony's "thing" (at least as an announcer) is his lack of charisma. It's just fun to goof on. He has always been a good piece of the organization for sure.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These 50/50 calls are really hurting us tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers with steal #6


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> Just like Larry Brown's lack of loyalty or Riley's "sleezyness," Tony's "thing" (at least as an announcer) is his lack of charisma. It's just fun to goof on. He has always been a good piece of the organization for sure.


I think his best quality is his complete bias towards the Heat during his broadcast. He tells it how YOU want to hear it as a Heat fan, not reality when it feels better to deny the facts.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> I think his best quality is his complete bias towards the Heat during his broadcast. He tells it how YOU want to hear it as a Heat fan, not reality when it feels better to deny the facts.


Amazing the difference with this team when we play defense...

it creates opportunities on offense, and we look like a playoff team.

I'm still sticking to our 03-04 comparison as being great at home, and very sad on the road.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Haslem WTF


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Timeout Heat. Looks like that bad 3rd quarter has stayed true...damn. We cant let up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> Haslem WTF


He should have hit the cutting Beasley. Hopefully by midseason the team starts trusting him more to look for him. I see them going away from him too often.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Things are getting a little sloppy for Miami.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Elton Brand has 0 offensive rebounds. That's awesome.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good timeout. We needed that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers is way off on his 3pt shot tonight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Brand is no rare physical specimen, yet he flexes his muscles this half and tosses our front court players like rag dolls. ****!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marion has been a total ghost this 3rd quarter. No impact defensively and a practical negative offensively. Ugh.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

16-2 run Philly.

****ing pathetic.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marion fumbles the perfect pass that we work the clock for 15 seconds to create. I'm done commenting on him. It's just going to make me seem bitter if I continue.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Marion has been a total ghost this 3rd quarter. No impact defensively and a practical negative offensively. Ugh.


its like the second coming of Shaq


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

you could see it coming a mile away.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade's playing like a pissed off man.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Marion fumbles the perfect pass that we work the clock for 15 seconds to create. I'm done commenting on him. It's just going to make me seem bitter if I continue.


It seems that the pace has slowed down too much for Marion to be effective.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I know that there are links to the games easily found online but I really thought the NBA broadband interface was cool so I was going to buy it...but I can't deal with nothing but NBA commercials repeating over and over ad nauseam. 

I realize that Shane Battier planted trees. I get it. I didn't forget it in the last 5 mins so stop reminding me.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> I know that there are links to the games easily found online but I really thought the NBA broadband interface was cool so I was going to buy it...but I can't deal with nothing but NBA commercials repeating over and over ad nauseam.
> 
> I realize that Shane Battier planted trees. I get it. I didn't forget it in the last 5 mins so stop reminding me.


David Stern is trying to make NBA players look like saints.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Blount gets the REBOUND, put back for the foul! Who is this guy? He reminds me of a prime-Earl Barron!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Blount with the beautiful box out on the defensive end against Brand to draw a foul on Brand and then he grabs the offensive rebound and 3 point play on the other end.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I would like to nominate Marcus Banks as the new Earl Barron. All in favor?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a break for the Sixers on that 3.

75-63 Miami after 3

Still a 12pt lead. Hopefully thats big enough to hold on too.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damnett. If this becomes another 2006-2007 season where teams just start nailing chucks at the end of the quarter against us I swear...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 by Quinn


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did someone just hit a full courter?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> I would like to nominate Marcus Banks as the new Earl Barron. All in favor?


albeit a more expensive earl barron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Did someone just hit a full courter?


Williams hit a running, 1 hand 3pt shot from just behind the 3pt line to end the 3rd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lead back down to 9 and Miami calls timeout.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Spo really is a true desciple of Riley. we lack creativity and improvisation at the half court offense unless Wade is playing. no ball movement, just a bunch of guys staring at each other. Very one-dimensional and predictable


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We better win this...put Wade and Marion back in.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

The '93 Heat said:


> I know that there are links to the games easily found online but I really thought the NBA broadband interface was cool so I was going to buy it...but I can't deal with nothing but NBA commercials repeating over and over ad nauseam.
> 
> I realize that Shane Battier planted trees. I get it. I didn't forget it in the last 5 mins so stop reminding me.





:lol: i endorse this message 100%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice shot by Beasley


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ Rothstein in the Heat track suit. :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> LOL @ Rothstein in the Heat track suit. :lol:


Noticed that too :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet and1 by Wade!

Lead back up to 15.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> LOL @ Rothstein in the Heat track suit. :lol:


oh man. did he look like anything from the Sopranos?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade with a massive bucket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has 25pts 6rbs, 6asts, 5stls, 3blks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice layup by Beasley!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> oh man. did he look like anything from the Sopranos?


Next to the players he looked like one of the little kids from The Royal Tenenbaums.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers with steal #7 and the Heat go back up to 21.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our backcourt has 12 steals...wow!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

:lol: @ Tony Fiorentino discovering flaws in Barack's basketball game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wade has 25pts 6rbs, 6asts, 5stls, 3blks


2 more blocks and he'd have a rare 5x5 game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gilbert took a lot of crap but he was so right. Iguodala is not worth big money. 0 pts in this game for him.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Gilbert took a lot of crap but he was so right. Iguodala is not worth big money. 0 pts in this game for him.


how much money?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Beasley. He's not shooting well but he's been finding open guys all game long which is great to see.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> how much money?


80 million over 6 years, but some of that is performance based so it'll probably wind up as 72 million over 6 years.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade with the cherry pick. Haven't seen that in a while. :bananallama:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> how much money?


Gilbert said 12 million per year was good for him and called him out for turning it down because he wanted more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Steal 8 for Mario. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Super with 8 steals, dimes it to DQ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with 16 and 9. Seems like he always ends up with good numbers no matter how he starts off.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If they only kept 4th quarter stats Daequan Cook would be in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Steal 8 for Mario. Wow.


NBA record is 11. Damn. And he tied the Heat record.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Super with 8 steals, dimes it to DQ


9 now they changed it! :yay:

He's on the radar for the rest of his career for a quadruple double some day. He almost had a triple double the first game of this season too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers is so good, he even gets steals when he's not on the bench.

9 is now the new franchise record. Congrats to Mario :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 106-83

Great win. Hopefully we can keep this D up for the rest of the year.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

If someone don't mind. I'd like to know....the site....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Chalmers with all time Heat record 9 steals.

Our overall performance was good. we let up and became stagnant at certain points in the 2nd half, but Miami responded. Im just happy for the win.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Iguodala staying in down 20 just to get a basket was pretty sad. 2 pts. doesnt make you any more of a winner than 0.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Iguodala staying in down 20 just to get a basket was pretty sad. 2 pts. doesnt make you any more of a winner than 0.


man, cant say i blame him for trying to take the most money. the problem is a teams management that fall for it and actually pay up instead of negotiating. (R.Lewis)


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Sueng said:


> If someone don't mind. I'd like to know....the site....


Same here. I am stuck far away from NBA ball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers, Beasley, Wade, and Blount were +18, +18, +19, and +19 respectively. Marion was +3 and looked lost in the 3rd quarter. The Sixers cut the lead to single digits until Marion went to the bench and we righted the ship.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If you don't know the site, you need to get your PM working. I can't post it. I can send you a message...but it's right in front of your face if you look carefully.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thaddues Young had 17 at the half, and only 2 in the 2nd half on 0-4 shooting. They did a great job shutting him down.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> If you don't know the site, you need to get your PM working. I can't post it. I can send you a message...but it's right in front of your face if you look carefully.


I think I found it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

anyone watching the NBA Europe segment?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> anyone watching the NBA Europe segment?


I'm watching Memphis v. Sactown. But soon to be watching House.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Heat 106, 76ers 83*


> * Steals might not be the ultimate measure of defense, but rookie point guard Mario Chalmers made his case with nine, a franchise record. The previous record was eight by Tim Hardaway in 1997 against the Hawks. The nine are also an AmericanAirlines Arena record.
> 
> * The Heat's greatest concern turned into a minimal worry, with prized 76ers free-agent acquisition Elton Brand finishing with 12 points and 12 points, defended for the most part by Udonis Haslem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> anyone watching the NBA Europe segment?


Im watching it now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Im watching it now.


did you see the part when they were dressed as chefs and cooked fancy French food? lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> did you see the part when they were dressed as chefs and cooked fancy French food? lol


Chef boyar-beez :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Chef boyar-beez :laugh:


yeah. was he the one that described his dish "i made this, i made that.....umm...i dont know what that is-- but it looks nice.."? HAHAA


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's really awesome that Tony campaigned to the scorers table for them to give Chalmers one particular steal that they originally didn't and they eventually agreed giving him the franchise record. (This is going by Eric Reid who said to Tony during the broadcast something like 'you argued for it and they agreed.') Really cool move. Eric Reid is the voice and Tony is the unapologetic Heat homer. Gotta love it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DANGITTT I taped the game b/c im doni hw and stuff and i accidently went to nba.com and saw the score..STUIPD SUTIPD STUIPD, I WOULDVE LOVED TO SEE THIS GAME!! I'll still watch it but now i know the outcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great game today. Watching the highlights it looks like our defence has completely changed, and we played some good solid stuff out there. Wade looked great, his block and alley-oop was damn nice. Nice to see a win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> It's really awesome that Tony campaigned to the scorers table for them to give Chalmers one particular steal that they originally didn't and they eventually agreed giving him the franchise record. (This is going by Eric Reid who said to Tony during the broadcast something like 'you argued for it and they agreed.') Really cool move. Eric Reid is the voice and Tony is the unapologetic Heat homer. Gotta love it.


Well they're both unapologetic Heat homers  

I remember Eric Reid doing something similar a couple of years ago too.

EDIT--Here's the thread from here way back in 2004/2005. Reid helped Wade get his 1st career triple double

http://www.basketballforum.com/miam...st-triple-double-assist-sunshine-ne***rk.html

EditX2-replace the *** with the word 2 as for some reason, its blocked now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> Blount is OWNING.





Flash is the Future said:


> Diawara!!! :worthy:





Wade2Matrix said:


> Quinn has taken over!



Wow.. Seriously, WTF..?













Great Win!! Go Wade + Beasley + Haslem + Marion + Chalmers + Blount + Everyone Else!!

:yay: :clap2: :wearenumber1: :clap2: :yay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^That is probably the last time you'll ever see those 3 things said during the same game :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wasn't able to watch the game with sound, what did Dwyane say about wearing his old Converses? I've noticed him wearing older models throughout the year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I wasn't able to watch the game with sound, what did Dwyane say about wearing his old Converses? I've noticed him wearing older models throughout the year.


He said that he had decided to go retro for this game and wore mid high socks and his Wade 1.3's I think it was.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why would he go retro?

I think those were the first Wades


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Retro Wade is awesome. He turned the clock back to 2006 today...and I love it. 

NAB - seeing Blount, Diawara and Quinn in the same sentence oozing positive comments nearly makes me feel nauseus :laugh:


----------



## paragraph 2.0 (Oct 18, 2008)

IS it me or was Mark Blount talking trash at the foul line?

Mark freakin' Blount :laugh:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Blount with *5*! yes, count them!!! *5* rebounds!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its like he squeezed five games into one


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Blount is a beast in the Obama-era.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:laugh:


----------

